# All sections of my Checkr background said clear except one says "consider"



## LAURA DAINES-ROSS (Mar 3, 2016)

All sections of my Checkr background says clear... ( drivers license, driving record, etc,)

Only one county section says "consider"

I'm assuming I just have to wait? That I am indeed being "considered" since I haven't received a denial email yet.

Any one else seen this??

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## DXLG83 (Apr 11, 2016)

I just got this myself and they found something way back from 2004 on my background check. It also says consider and I would like to know what it means as well and if I will still be able to drive for them.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Long time ago, before there was internet or emails, or even forums. People used a telephone to talk to each other, to find answers.


----------



## DXLG83 (Apr 11, 2016)

KGB7 said:


> Long time ago, before there was internet or emails, or even forums. People used a telephone to talk to each other, to find answers.


That is very true but dealing with Uber there is no damn number to call that I can find and also seeing how the site is called Uberpeople I felt I could ask here on the advice forum, ya know that thing that is made for these types of things. Go be a smart ass somewhere else.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

DXLG83 said:


> That is very true but dealing with Uber there is no damn number to call that I can find and also seeing how the site is called Uberpeople I felt I could ask here on the advice forum, ya know that thing that is made for these types of things. Go be a smart ass somewhere else.


/Facepalm

You need to contact Checkr.


----------



## DXLG83 (Apr 11, 2016)

KGB7 said:


> /Facepalm
> 
> You need to contact Checkr.


I could but Checkr isn't the one that is going to say I can drive or not. There is nothing wrong with the background check I was asking if Uber will still let me drive seeing how the background check came back. /facepalm


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

DXLG83 said:


> I could but Checkr isn't the one that is going to say I can drive or not. There is nothing wrong with the background check I was asking if Uber will still let me drive seeing how the background check came back. /facepalm


Nothing was found wrong but, they (Checkr), found something in 2004. 
So did they find something or not??

None of us work for Uber or Checkr, if you want answers, then get off your butt and do something about it!


----------



## Uberkiddo (May 4, 2016)

It's fine guys. Mine said consider and I'm driving. As long as you haven't been CHARGED


----------

